
What if Obama’s Health Care Plan’s Most Dangerous Enemy Was… Twitter? - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/kimstolz/2009/08/25/heathcare_and_twitter/
======
CodeMage
I can't comment on the content of the article yet, because I'm still
struggling to read it. What strikes me as astonishing is how badly it's
written so far:

 _Not altogether surprising I suppose given the recession, a new Latina
justice who made a mildly offensive gaff early on, and a brave attempt at
universal (a word which does not mean "socialist") health care._

This sentence no verb. And if that's not enough, the very next sentence
mentions "Obama fanatacs". Yes, petty as it might seem, I am complaining about
spelling and grammar. When I'm reading, things like that distract me. If
you're addressing a wide audience, please be responsible enough to ensure a
certain level of quality. I know that it becomes a non-trivial effort once
you're past the 140-character limit, but think of it as an entry barrier for
the medium ;)

~~~
calcnerd256
Think of it as (lambda xs . "[This is n]ot altogether surprising[,] I suppose,
given" xs).

------
dougp
Yes if the twittering masses just left the elite alone they will surely take
care of us since we cannot take care of ourselves.

------
RyanMcGreal
_This summer has felt like the summer before an election year._

Nonsense. The last thing any politician wants to do in an election cycle is to
talk about policy.

~~~
sophacles
Maybe, just maybe, this statement is not about the politicians. Maybe the
comparison has to do with the part where there is arguing on the streets
between "the sides" of the healthcare and stimulus debates. It could be about
a certain charged tension one feels because you can't look anywhere without
someone trying to convince you that "$issue is (good|bad)". Maybe its the
blowhards on tv are raging about how unfair the other side is being, in a way
that rivals election shennanigans. Heck the politicians are double-speaking
about policy just the same as always, so I'm not even sure what your retort
means.

But you are probably right, that comment was about the politicians themselves.
Only politicians can make it feel like election season.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Maybe, just maybe, my comment was meant to be taken _lightly_.

~~~
sophacles
That's what smileys are for. :)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
But that ruins the joke for people who get that it's a joke.

Conclusion: plain text sucks. :/

~~~
sophacles
Agreed. If you had been here, i would have picked up on the body
language/intonation cues that it was a joke. But keyboards don't got that :(

